# The Cheltenham Festival



## Elf On A Shelf (8 March 2020)

Final declarations are in for the first day of Cheltenham - Tuesday! 

It looks to be a wide open Champion Hurdle, the Mares race may be tighter between the top 2 in the betting- Bennie Des Deux and Honeysuckle.

We have Big River in the Ultima, he was placed in it last year so no reason why he shouldn't run well in it again! 

But my eyes will be on big Bucket Heid! He steps up to 2m4f in the Novices chase for the first time, I know he will stay the trip but will he stay it first time round at Cheltenham!?! I truly hope so!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2020)

Safe home to all that run.


----------



## humblepie (8 March 2020)

Altior’s got a problem which is a shame but hopefully he’ll be okay even if misses Cheltenham.  Love seeing the pictures of the lorries starting to arrive - apparently the first Mullins lorry was just belongings and equipment which I can fully believe. Serious level of organisation needed.


----------



## milliepops (8 March 2020)

Admin Jim?! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## milliepops (8 March 2020)

Righto 🤣


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 March 2020)

How utterly bizarrely random! Well that has given me a giggle this evening!


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

Well 
! 
I don't know quite what to say. But back to the matter at hand...
This is the first Cheltenham in years I cannot watch live as I have run out of holidays. And I must have Dad over my only day off (Friday) although he will talk incessantly, snore, or watch VERY LOUD videos on his IPad and I will want to kill him.
Humpf.
I do hope Altior comes good.


----------



## Rowreach (8 March 2020)

Not quite how I expected this thread to go Ekw


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Not quite how I expected this thread to go Ekw 

Click to expand...

No defos not 😂🤣 you get the odd anti-racer from time to time but that one takes the biscuit!


----------



## Rowreach (8 March 2020)

Oh, he’s gone 😂 Admin-Somebody-Else must be on duty this evening 😅


----------



## milliepops (8 March 2020)

Possibly as a result of the other thread started about killing foxes. Was a bit OTT.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 March 2020)

It is the one time of year when I finally get to the bottom of my ironing basket!


----------



## Mariposa (9 March 2020)

I'm SO EXCITED!!!

Heading off there tomorrow for the day, please please stop raining ( although do rain enough for Fiddlerontheroof to win the Supreme!) - have a fab week everyone!  Hope all horses and jockeys come home safe


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

If anyone wants to follow the behind the scenes of our horse go on here: 

https://m.facebook.com/ArlaryHouseStables/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

A close up 5th place for Big River! He ran a cracking race!


----------



## Fanatical (10 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			A close up 5th place for Big River! He ran a cracking race!
		
Click to expand...

First pennies I have won back this meeting - a little EW flutter.


----------



## bonny (10 March 2020)

Epatante, what a great winner of the champion, lovely mare 😁


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

It's a day for the mares! The Arkle and now the Champion Hurdle! 

But who will win the Mares hurdle!?! 

FYI - 2 wins for Nicky Henderson so far today - Bucket Heid is still to come! Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2020)

which race? and proper name or is it bucket heid


----------



## bonny (10 March 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			which race? and proper name or is it bucket heid
		
Click to expand...

Precious cargo later today is my guess ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

Yes sorry! Bucket Heid is Precious Cargo! He might be at Henderson's now but he is still my big carthorse!

4.50pm Precious Cargo


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2020)

thanks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

Gutted for the big man! He was running  cracking race for his first attempt at 2m4f! Jumped for fun until that tired fall!


----------



## bonny (10 March 2020)

Oh dear .....


----------



## Nicnac (10 March 2020)

Is Bucket Heid ok? Ground must be very tiring


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2020)

Nicnac said:



			Is Bucket Heid ok? Ground must be very tiring 

Click to expand...

He is battered and bruised but he lives to fight another day and that's the main thing! The ground looks very tacky and holding and the race times show that.


----------



## oldie48 (10 March 2020)

I went by train to meet my daughter and changed at Cheltenham, was nearly swept off my feet by the tide of race goers and the smell of alcohol (it was 11.00) nearly ditched daughter and went with the crowd. they were clearly set for a good day out and the guys were dressed to kill, never seen so many tight trousers! Oh dear, showing my age again! I hope everyone has a really good week!


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (11 March 2020)

Do you have any tips for today?


----------



## bonny (11 March 2020)

Wow at Champ, that was some finish !


----------



## milliepops (11 March 2020)

I happened to tune in just at that moment, amazing!


----------



## Fanatical (11 March 2020)

bonny said:



			Wow at Champ, that was some finish !
		
Click to expand...

Utterly spine tingling! So exhilarating!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2020)

Politilogue! Bar chipping in a couple of times that was an absolute exhibition of jumping! I am so pleased for John Hales too!


----------



## humblepie (11 March 2020)

Yes agree Prolitologue (possibly not spelt right) but so pleased - he has knocked on the door so many times and run so many good races deserved a Festival win.   Were cheering him on in front of the TV.


----------



## Templebar (11 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Politilogue! Bar chipping in a couple of times that was an absolute exhibition of jumping! I am so pleased for John Hales too!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got any others running this week, put a bit on Big River but think i must have just put to win (first go on the app) he went so well.


----------



## bonny (11 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Politilogue! Bar chipping in a couple of times that was an absolute exhibition of jumping! I am so pleased for John Hales too!
		
Click to expand...

All so emotional ....


----------



## bonny (11 March 2020)

All we need now is tiger roll to win and it would be an amazing day !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2020)

Templebar said:



			Have you got any others running this week, put a bit on Big River but think i must have just put to win (first go on the app) he went so well.
		
Click to expand...

No, no other runners for us this week. We had one miss out by 2 horses for the Pertemps final tomorrow but that was it. Henry, Big River, will now go for the Scottish National at Ayr again I think so long as the ground isn't rattling.


----------



## Fanatical (11 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Politilogue! Bar chipping in a couple of times that was an absolute exhibition of jumping! I am so pleased for John Hales too!
		
Click to expand...

I've only just about recovered from that! So emotional - trying to hide my tears watching in the office! Love Politologue!

Hope Tiger Roll comes back safe. Can't help feel they are being greedy with him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2020)

I forgot Kingswell Theatre was in this! Thomas as we knew him before he went to Michael's - he was such a cool wee horse to ride!


----------



## humblepie (11 March 2020)

Well done the Tiger, super run and well done the winner.


----------



## oldie48 (11 March 2020)

I am totally exhausted, what a test of fitness and stamina. Sad Tiger Roll didn't win but he just didn't have enough left in the tank!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2020)

Easyland did that nicely! Tiger Roll will come on for that again before Aintree, he didn't have a hard run at Navan. He has Arthur to get past there though! Here's hoping anyway!


----------



## Smitty (11 March 2020)

Sorry, Fanatical post should have sown her.  I agreed with it so much. 

I've switched off, I don't want to know...

Pleased beyond belief for Politilogue (or however its spelt) and all his connections. 

I suddenly remembered PN winning this with a grey, Call Equiname, many years ago, coupled with the most heartwarming  interview with his owner, I uncharacteristically bunged a £1.00 on to win.  He did. 

Perhaps not the greatest QM, but he still did it.

Hugs to his owner, I hope that the mare of his who fell yesterday recovers well enough to go again and William Hill, can you update my account please 😊


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (12 March 2020)

How close was the first race at Cheltenham today!


----------



## BullRush67 (12 March 2020)

Can somebody enlighten me as to why Tiger Roll gets untacked on the course and taken straight to the stables?  This is twice now they've done this I believe.  Is it quite uncommon?  I've not seen this before unless a horse has broken down.  Sorry for my ignorance, but I am curious.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2020)

Tiger Roll over heats very easily after his races so if he is even a little drunk coming over the line he is stripped and dowsed in water straight away to cool him down as quickly as possible. It doesn't happen every time he runs but it is safer for him to be cooled down as soon as he can be rather than do the long walk back to the paddock before he gets water on him.

One ForArthur did not return to the winners enclosure after he won the National. He stayed on the track being cooled down away from the clammer of the crowds. 

On a happier note - Apple's Jade has been retired! She looked to be having a great time bowling along out in front of the Stayers Hurdle but she has nothing more at the end any more. Perfect timing for a month off before heading to stud.


----------



## bonny (12 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Tiger Roll over heats very easily after his races so if he is even a little drunk coming over the line he is stripped and dowsed in water straight away to cool him down as quickly as possible. It doesn't happen every time he runs but it is safer for him to be cooled down as soon as he can be rather than do the long walk back to the paddock before he gets water on him.

One ForArthur did not return to the winners enclosure after he won the National. He stayed on the track being cooled down away from the clammer of the crowds. 

On a happier note - Apple's Jade has been retired! She looked to be having a great time bowling along out in front of the Stayers Hurdle but she has nothing more at the end any more. Perfect timing for a month off before heading to stud.
		
Click to expand...

Strange way for Apples Jade to bow out, odd jockey booking, odd tactics and a bit of an anti climax after such an amazing career. Probably doesn’t matter as it’s hard to see Aintree being on but I can’t see Tiger Roll winning another National now ....


----------



## humblepie (12 March 2020)

Fabulous first race what some amazing horses with awesome records. I loved Bacardys walking around down at the start. So chilled then ran in to a third in the stayers


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2020)

bonny said:



			Strange way for Apples Jade to bow out, odd jockey booking, odd tactics and a bit of an anti climax after such an amazing career. Probably doesn’t matter as it’s hard to see Aintree being on but I can’t see Tiger Roll winning another National now ....
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was a bit random but knowing it was probably going to be her last run why not try changing things up a little on the off chance it works? Nothing ventured nothing gained. I'm not sure I have ever seen Dickie in the Gigginstown silks before and I doubt it will happen overly much in the future. 

I do hope the National goes ahead even if it is behind closed doors! I now have my doubts about Tiger Roll too and I have thought this year Magic Of Light might take her revenge on him. She ran a cracker last year!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2020)

Al Boum Photo wins the Gold Cup again! He had to fight for it this year harder than last but he did it! Mullins is having a cracking day! Having had to wait for the very end of day 2 before put a winner on the board he is flying now! 4 wins from 4 races today so far!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2020)

It has been a super festival.  Obviously no one knows of injuries that are looked after or not in the stables, but on the track falls have been few.  Any loss is unacceptable but at least the losses this year have been low.


----------



## Rowreach (13 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Al Boum Photo wins the Gold Cup again! He had to fight for it this year harder than last but he did it! Mullins is having a cracking day! Having had to wait for the very end of day 2 before put a winner on the board he is flying now! 4 wins from 4 races today so far!
		
Click to expand...

That was very nearly the perfect steeplechase, apart from PP falling at the third last. A bunch of very talented and well matched horses and jockeys, all finishing well, and a cracking run to the line from the leaders.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2020)

It's been a great week for the mares too!


----------



## BullRush67 (15 March 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Tiger Roll over heats very easily after his races so if he is even a little drunk coming over the line he is stripped and dowsed in water straight away to cool him down as quickly as possible. It doesn't happen every time he runs but it is safer for him to be cooled down as soon as he can be rather than do the long walk back to the paddock before he gets water on him.

One ForArthur did not return to the winners enclosure after he won the National. He stayed on the track being cooled down away from the clammer of the crowds.

On a happier note - Apple's Jade has been retired! She looked to be having a great time bowling along out in front of the Stayers Hurdle but she has nothing more at the end any more. Perfect timing for a month off before heading to stud.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Elf!


----------

